# Atlas Lightning Jars



## JGUIS (May 2, 2006)

Here's a couple yard sale finds.  Not the aquas I was hoping for, but the wires still intact.  Age?


----------



## bobclay (May 2, 2006)

Hi JGUIS,

 Just a word of unsolicited advice...aquas may be nicer to look at than clear jars, but not necessarily more valuable by any means. There are many jars worth far more in clear than in blue or aqua. Your early Ball jar for example...$2-$4 in aqua, $20-$40 in clear.

 So don't limit your choices to only the aqua jars, you may be passing up some real goodies. (A mistake I also made early in my collecting habit) Yep, as always, 20/20 hindsight! )

 bobclay


----------



## JGUIS (May 4, 2006)

Any idea on age of any of them?  I've never heard of Drey.


----------



## bobclay (May 4, 2006)

Hi JGUIS,

 The Drey jars were made by the Schram Glass company. Leo Drey (pronounced Dry) was Schram's partner. Ball bought the Schram company in 1925 and made the Drey jars for a few more years at several locations. One of their plants was in Sapulpa, OK, about 35 miles from my home. Many of the Drey jars that are a smoky gray color were produced there and that color was the result of sand being used from the Arkansas River, which runs fairly close to the Sapulpa area. The Drey jar in your pic was made between 1920 and 1925 as the glass "ears" or "bosses" seen on that jar were patented in 1920.

 Jars with DREY embossed on them: DREY MASON, DREY PERFECT MASON, DREY EVERSEAL, DREY IMPROVED EVERSEAL and the DREY SQUARE MASON.

 I don't know too much about the Atlas company, but the E-Z Seal with the old style Lightning neck (just to the left of the Drey jar) is probably the oldest at around 1910, and the other E-Z Seal and the square pint I would place somewhere c1930s.

 bobclay


----------



## JGUIS (May 4, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------

